# Early PBP reports needed for Arrivee magazine



## Redlight (14 Aug 2019)

Tradition has is that the editions of Arrivee following PBP feature at least a handful of accounts of the ride. There's no reason why 2019 should be any different and reports will be welcomed long after the event has become a distant, and possibly painful, memory. Reports with good photos will be even more welcome!

However, this year we have a timing challenge in that the combination of print deadlines and the editor's holiday plans mean that the next edition of the magazine will be going to print just a couple of weeks after PBP, which doesn't really allow enough time for riders to get home, re-apply the Sudocrem, collect their thoughts and write up their stories.

So - we're going to hold open a few late pages for 'snapshot' reports - your immediate impressions and highlights/lowlights from PBP, in 100-200 words WITH PHOTOS IF POSSIBLE. Please email them to Ged Lennox (gedlennox@me.com) by the end of the month and he will get as many reports as he can into the next edition.

We'd also love to feature a PBP photo on the cover. To reproduce well, this needs to be high resolution (in general, phone shots aren't up to it) and in portrait format. Again, please email contributions to Ged asap.


----------

